# Will after my first weekend I have having a blast.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is my first weekends total. 
1 raccoon 2 Possums. I am havering a blast it is so much fun.

Trying to do my best.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing the pic's..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you Skinner. Nice job


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I can't wait to go check tomorrow. I did not have anything today.

Trying to do my best.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great job Skinner. I'm sure it's only the beginning. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job! I know what ya mean. I am always excited about checking sets. The antipation is sometimes hard to handle.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good Job Skinner. How do you like those DP traps and what kinda bait were ya using?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Great job off to a good start. Way to go. Nice pics.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Right on man... I am having a blast too in my first year of trapping. I'm finding it's not easy work, but it really rewarding.

Keep em coming!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A good start well done.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job skinner, everyday of checking traps is like opening a Christmas present, I used to trap a long time ago and loved every minute of it. May have to get back into it next year.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like that raccoon has some nice fur! Good job!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup the raccoon was very nice. Wash I could find some more. Here is today's catch. More trash. 28 traps out and nothing but possums. Lol I am thinning them out.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry for it upside down. Lol here it is again.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Another of the raccoon.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't feel bad... when I got into predator hunting I quickly became known as the "great white possum hunter". All I could call up was opossums! They were all over the place in MO.

You're right though.... keep thinning those nasty beasts!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

once you take out the trash the good stuff will have a better chance of being in your traps.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with these guys. Thinning out possums is great as they carry so many nasty diseases that are contagious to dogs and other domestic animals. A friend of ours just buried her horse of 16 years the other day due to EPM. Caused by possum saliva in their hay. Shoot away !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To right Tom, nice looking raccoon.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

He wasn't playing possum at all was he? Good job on the other raccoon skinner.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one. I'll keep shooting em.


----------

